# Like my RIA



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've put 500-600 rounds through my new Rock Island M1911A1 FS so far, and I'm very pleased with it. Maybe it's just me, but I've noticed something interesting. The quality of my shooting seems to have improved significantly. I even shoot better with my XD than I did before. Is that possible?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like you are gaining more confidence......... Happy shooting.....


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait43: Thanks! Maybe you're right. Self-fulfilling prophecy? I know that I can make good shots now, and so I do?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You are learning where your pistol shoots. Good on You

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

